# Production Participation Contract



## thorin81 (Jul 24, 2010)

Did a search first, but nothing was really helpful... 

I am looking to update the contract that I have each of my student performers and technicians sign in order to be in a show for me. I am wondering what, or, if anyone else uses a similar contract and what you put in it (i.e. - expectations, requirements, parental consent, etc.). I am particularly interested in what to use for my student technicians. Since I teach a class entirely devoted to tech, most of my show crew come from there and we do a lot of the work required for shows in class. I would really like them to be held accountable just like my actors are, however. 

Any ideas will help!!

Cheers!


----------



## Footer (Jul 24, 2010)

What level? I taught at a performing arts magnet school and this is what I used when I did that type or thing...
View attachment Joseph App..doc


----------



## museav (Jul 25, 2010)

Whatever you do, I would get an attorney to review it. I've seen many releases that probably wouldn't hold up or provide any protection if anything ever did happen.


----------



## thorin81 (Jul 26, 2010)

Footer said:


> What level? I taught at a performing arts magnet school and this is what I used when I did that type or thing...
> View attachment 3360


 
High school - in a 2100 seat theatre.


----------



## Tex (Jul 26, 2010)

> Whatever you do, I would get an attorney to review it. I've seen many releases that probably wouldn't hold up or provide any protection if anything ever did happen.


I don't think he's talking about a release or even a legal contract. We teachers like our students (and parents) to sign a "contract" for the performance of a show so that we have something to point to when a kid is late, or his parents decide to take that last minute vacation during tech week. They're not binding, but they're proof that the kid and his parents agreed to be there at certain dates and times.


----------



## thorin81 (Aug 2, 2010)

Tex you are spot on! I would love to have a technician version of the "contract" that I use for my actors. I think I have stumbled upon a pretty good example of policies and procedures that were put out by UCF's theatre department. I was just hoping that other teachers had one that they use so that I would not have to create one from scratch. 

Thanks!!


----------



## DuckJordan (Aug 3, 2010)

I will call my old tech director and see if i can't steal one away from him, he always had everyone do it. No matter if you were just helping build the set or if you were going to be fully part of the show.


----------



## museav (Aug 4, 2010)

Tex said:


> I don't think he's talking about a release or even a legal contract. We teachers like our students (and parents) to sign a "contract" for the performance of a show so that we have something to point to when a kid is late, or his parents decide to take that last minute vacation during tech week. They're not binding, but they're proof that the kid and his parents agreed to be there at certain dates and times.


The OP mentioned "parental consent" and "contract" and those imply binding, legal documents. And that's part of my point, you have to be very careful of the terminology used in any such documents as it could easily end up meaning much more or less than intended.

And I'm not being a jerk here, but if you are going to use the document to hold anyone to a commitment or penalize them for violating it, then it seems that it is being viewed as a binding document. I believe that if there are specific provisions stated, there are considerations exchanged (e.g. their participation in return for their services) and representatives of both sides who have legal authority agree to the terms, then it could well be viewed as a binding contract. You might want to makes sure that you are not creating a document that is more than you intend.


----------



## Chris Chapman (Aug 4, 2010)

Here is the generic form we use. We have found it to be good document so students and their parents understand the commitment we expect from them. Yeah, if they don't honor it we don't have a lot of options, but it is good to let students and their families understand the expectation.


----------



## DuckJordan (Aug 5, 2010)

museav said:


> The OP mentioned "parental consent" and "contract" and those imply binding, legal documents. And that's part of my point, you have to be very careful of the terminology used in any such documents as it could easily end up meaning much more or less than intended.
> 
> And I'm not being a jerk here, but if you are going to use the document to hold anyone to a commitment or penalize them for violating it, then it seems that it is being viewed as a binding document. I believe that if there are specific provisions stated, there are considerations exchanged (e.g. their participation in return for their services) and representatives of both sides who have legal authority agree to the terms, then it could well be viewed as a binding contract. You might want to makes sure that you are not creating a document that is more than you intend.


 
I do believe you are talking more along the lines of a private production company working with students rather than a high school working with students. Its more of a way to tell parents "Hey, you both saw this contract i asked you to sign, The reason your student is out of the show is because of his in-ability to conform to rehearsal times and show times." so not so much legal binding repremendations but rather a way to explain to both students and parents that when they commit to a show that it means commitment and to let them realize that upfront instead of the whole "I wasn't aware I HAD to be there for every rehearsal!" or the "My son should still be in the show he only missed one rehearsal."

I understand that what could be understood from the OP is that he wanted something with a repremendation in it but we found out he would like something more along the lines of an excersize to get students to realize both the comitment and help them when they get to the real world as far as contracts go for both actors and technitians.


----------



## thorin81 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks to all who are replying!! I think I have come up with something that will work for my situation. I have taken several different "contracts" that I found through a little poking around online. Please feel free to leave any feedback on the one i have attached here! Any feedback is greatly appreciated!!View attachment Technical Theatre Contract - Props Master.pdf


----------



## museav (Aug 6, 2010)

DuckJordan said:


> I do believe you are talking more along the lines of a private production company working with students rather than a high school working with students. Its more of a way to tell parents "Hey, you both saw this contract i asked you to sign, The reason your student is out of the show is because of his in-ability to conform to rehearsal times and show times." so not so much legal binding repremendations but rather a way to explain to both students and parents that when they commit to a show that it means commitment and to let them realize that upfront instead of the whole "I wasn't aware I HAD to be there for every rehearsal!" or the "My son should still be in the show he only missed one rehearsal."


If it is not intended to be legally binding then why are you asking the student and parents to sign it indicating their agreeing to it? A document that requires you to sign saying you had received it is one thing but asking someone to sign stating that they understand and agree to all the terms and conditions therein seems to be binding them to it.

If you might indeed use the document as a basis for denying participation then you might also want to consider things like defining an acceptable absence (illness, death in family, etc.) or including a schedule so that there is no question about what is being agreed to (referencing an online schedule can be problematic as that could be altered after the agreement is signed) can help avoid disagreements and conficts later on. The more things are subject to change or interpretation, the less meaning the document has in the first place.

I strongly recommend that anyone issuing such a document in their role as a teacher or instructor have the school and/or school district review the document before using it. It could create a very awkward situation for you and the school if you were to ban a student from a school activity based on something the school had not seen and approved prior to its being used.


----------



## mixmaster (Aug 23, 2010)

thorin81 said:


> Did a search first, but nothing was really helpful...
> 
> I am looking to update the contract that I have each of my student performers and technicians sign in order to be in a show for me. I am wondering what, or, if anyone else uses a similar contract and what you put in it (i.e. - expectations, requirements, parental consent, etc.). I am particularly interested in what to use for my student technicians. Since I teach a class entirely devoted to tech, most of my show crew come from there and we do a lot of the work required for shows in class. I would really like them to be held accountable just like my actors are, however.
> 
> ...



While in college, I took a couple theater classes where we put on a show for a grade. Rehearsals during class time, the production was our "final". At the beginning of the class everyone had to write a brief paper about what we were going to do for the show. Actors had to include their understanding of their character, how they felt they were going to approach their acting, when they intended to be off-book, etc. As the LD, ME, spot-op, A1, and head carp, I turned in a rough stage plot, the beginnings of a light design/plot, and some ideas about building certain set pieces. We were told that 50% of our grade for the class would be how well our director/prof. thought we held ourselves to the work we said we would do in the paper. I thought it worked well that way, because rather than "having" to do the work to satisfy a grade requirement or a contract, we were working to fulfill our own personal goals.


----------

